

Poll HN: Have the Facebook Privacy Violations Affected You? - BenSchaechter
http://gopollgo.com/has-the-news-regarding-the-facebook-privacy-violations-affected-your-use-of-facebook-at-all

======
tokenadult
No, I was always cautious in what I posted on Facebook. I've had much worse
personal privacy invasion from editing Wikipedia (on which editors who were
part of a cabal of point-of-view pushers looked up my personal contact
information and gave me harassing phone calls in the middle of the night) than
I have ever had from anything I've ever posted on Facebook. On Facebook, I am
among friends. On Wikipedia, I am among the mob.

